# history on the 380



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

question; why did the sales on the colt 380 drop and resulted in colt not making them any longer?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

My belief would be new materials (polymers) and better metalurgy enable manufacturers to make comparable sized firearms with more powerful calibers. The 380 is viewed by many as barely adequate or inadequate as a fight stopper. Which would you prefer a 9MM or a 380 in the same sized pistol. I certainly can't read Colt executives minds nor have I done any market research but that would be my take on it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

TerryP said:


> My belief would be new materials (polymers) and better metalurgy enable manufacturers to make comparable sized firearms with more powerful calibers. The 380 is viewed by many as barely adequate or inadequate as a fight stopper. Which would you prefer a 9MM or a 380 in the same sized pistol. I certainly can't read Colt executives minds nor have I done any market research but that would be my take on it.


If I had to take a stab at it I would think the same as Terry


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Colt is way behind the curve when it comes to sales and new products. I don't know about their internal problems but they sure could have done a lot better over the last 20yrs or so. Here's the one my wife carries with her all the time.
Colt MK-IV/Series 80 Government .380


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a Colt .380 Mustang. I had clycled a round and the slide lock just plain ole dropped out. I tried several more times with the same results. I sent it back to Colt and they fixed the problem. I guess I just wasn't comfortable with afterwards so I sold it. (sorta which I kept it)


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I would venture to guess, too, that competition was a mite too stiff.

Compare the Walther PPK or PPKs to the Mustang.

The .380 is about equal to a .38 Special, and is a fine cartridge in itself, but does not carry the charisma of the 9mm "Wonder Nines."

Bob Wright


----------



## t3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Actually, it was around the time that Colt was getting out of consumer firearms. Anyone remember this? It was Colts way of dealing with the Antis.

So it was one of the models they didn't bring back.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

actually I was referring to the latest 380s of mustang, govt, mustang+2 etc
the mustang 380 was a great little pocket gun for its time but now....

technology has passed them up with the 3AT and the LCP


----------

